# Ice Scratchers



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I've got an older Skidoo 700 triple liquid cooled that I'm going to use for ice fishing this winter. I've been told by many people you need a fan cooled sled because the liquids will over heat on the ice due to a lack of snow hitting the heat exchanger. Well the price was right on this one so I'm using it. I don't want to toast the motor from over heating so I picked up some ski mount ice scratchers that allow you to use reverse without breaking or flipping up out of the way. 

My question is will one set be enough? Should I mount on the front or the back side of the skis ? 
Should I get a set of slide mount scratchers also ?


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

That is gonna be a tough sled to keep cool what year is it?


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

And running lol

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Fishfighter said:


> That is gonna be a tough sled to keep cool what year is it?


It's a 98

I used a buddies late 90s 500 Indy liquid last winter and didn't have any issues. His didn't have scratchers. It was set up as a drag race sled, high rpm clutch, studs and was crazy fast. 
The guy I bought it from used it for ice fishing. I've got a 4x4 4 wheeler to use also so it's not that I don't have options. I want to use it up on Saginaw bay where they go out 5-6 miles and have wider pressure cracks than anchor bay. Going over cracks on a quad you need ramps which I don't want to mess with.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

In case a two-stroke enthusiasts hasn't already clued you in on this...
Throttle actually cools the engine. Soooo many people think they overheated when a piston seized. I guess in a simple sense, yes the piston got too hot, but really a two stroke is different than a four stroke we get used to from normal cars. etc.

Remember the heat in the combustion chamber only leaves when under throttle.

One of the worst things you can do is cut the throttle after a blast... don't use engine compression to slow your ride. Maintain throttle throught-out your power band. Always cool with throttle on a two stroke by gradually throttling down.

Look into some of the motorcycle Yamaha RD stories to understand more.

Also, always warm that s.o.b up for like 20 minutes before blasting.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah big difference with a two cylinder liquid cooled and a triple triple especially that year of skidoo with a pipe routed right over the center cylinder. This is coming from somone that owns two triple triples currently. I wouldn't cruise either of them at under 40 mph.


----------



## rff (Nov 20, 2008)

Ski mounted scratchers generally don't work that great. Definitely keep them as you already have them installed. Skid mounted ones tend to work better. You want the maximum amount of spray to go up into your tunnel and coolers. Also, the spring style tend to create more down pressure than a cable style.


----------

